# [video] MoYu Skewb vs. Shengshou Skewb



## Kit Clement (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't often make videos like these, but the lack of videos on the MoYu Skewb prompted me to make this. I'm glad I did, because the results are rather surprising. You'll still need to do some work if you want a good Skewb, and I'd suggest not working on the MoYu.

[youtubeHD]zcgHqD0NOJw[/youtubeHD]


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 18, 2014)

Have you tried the SS with no ball bearings?


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Have you tried the SS with no ball bearings?



He has, I made him put in lanlan balls and springs because it gets so good that way.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> He has, I made him put in lanlan balls and springs because it gets so good that way.


Is putting in lanlan springs and balls in to a SS skewb better then just putting non?


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 19, 2014)

My moyu turned out to be amazing
Its actually feels different from a lot different from a modded lanlan.

The video was great comparing the 3, and I agree, the moyu isn't of original design, its based off the lan lan


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> He has, I made him put in lanlan balls and springs because it gets so good that way.


yep, this.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 19, 2014)

This would depends on your turning style too though, right?
You seem to have weird turning that uses both hands, and allows the cube to flex more and give it more chances to lockup. Someone using the Polish style for example would do better with this cube. Do you agree? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm wondering the same as Antoine, my lanlan (unmodded) locks up when I use polish sledges, and I'm wondering what other cubes would be like for a polish turning style. Anyone who uses polish sledges who has the moyu Skewb?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 19, 2014)

ShengShou Skewb no bearings is amazing for polish turning IMO. Even with Jay's modded LanLan my U-perms were 1.4+. With ShengShou I can get 0.85-0.95 pretty easily, so if MoYu is like a modded LanLan then I assume it's not amazing for Polish turning either.


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> ShengShou Skewb no bearings is amazing for polish turning IMO. Even with Jay's modded LanLan my U-perms were 1.4+. With ShengShou I can get 0.85-0.95 pretty easily, so if MoYu is like a modded LanLan then I assume it's not amazing for Polish turning either.



Trust me, try lanlan balls and springs


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Is SS skewb with absolutely no balls and springs better or is a unmodded moyu skewb better?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 19, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> This would depends on your turning style too though, right?
> You seem to have weird turning that uses both hands, and allows the cube to flex more and give it more chances to lockup. Someone using the Polish style for example would do better with this cube. Do you agree? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?



That's something I considered, and of course, everyone is always going to have their personal preferences. Given my experiences and the fact that Kennan suggested this mod to me, I thought that it wouldn't be too different between the turning styles.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Rubik's brand ->YJ sulong
Lanlan skewb -> moyu skewb?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 19, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> I'm wondering the same as Antoine, my lanlan (unmodded) locks up when I use polish sledges, and I'm wondering what other cubes would be like for a polish turning style. Anyone who uses polish sledges who has the moyu Skewb?



Apparently I use polish sledges (my moyu skewb unboxing video has 2 solves near the middle of the video if you want to double check)? 
I'm not getting any locks at my tensions (~3-4 full threads on all sides). I'm still using the stock hardware (I'm going to change them to lan lan in about 2 hours). 
The only thing is I'm accidentally doing F'? (whatever the move is when you use your thumb to do R and it moves a different layer) sometimes when I try to do the R in my sledges for some reason and messing up my solves (this started happening after lubing/tensioning). However, I'm already about 2 sec faster on the moyu compared to my florian modded lan lan (no torpedo mod). That would put me about 3-4 sec faster on the moyu compared to my unmodded lan lan. 

I still like Kit's shengshou skewb better....


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Trust me, try lanlan balls and springs



I've tried both now for quite a bit and I prefer it without the bearings. I'm not good at skewb but I can turn relatively fast, and no bearings makes it feel really nice.

I don't think anyone can say a particular cube is better for a certain type of fingertrick, it's all just personal preference.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2014)

I just want to say that I've tried Sameer's SS skewb without ball bearings. I cannot see how a skewb can get any better than that.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I just want to say that I've tried Sameer's SS skewb without ball bearings. I cannot see how a skewb can get any better than that.


It's so smooth and fast but I suspect in the future another brand/model could have slightly better corner cutting.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 27, 2014)

The moyu has better cutting. But it's not like you need much for skewb.


----------



## kcl (Aug 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> The moyu has better cutting. But it's not like you need much for skewb.



Actually the shengshou beats it from what I can tell. I'm honestly not sure which one I like more right now.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Actually the shengshou beats it from what I can tell. I'm honestly not sure which one I like more right now.



I agree.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 27, 2014)

Sameer's SS with no ball bearings is unbelievable! That's what I'll be using for skewb, now that I'm the noob British Isles average holder.


----------

